# Bed Roll



## joejeep92

I have searched the web for plans and instructions for making a good canvas bed roll. My plans is a heavy canvas outer with one or more surplus wool blankets based on weather. No luck on the diy aspect. Everyone seems very willing to pay two and three hundred for them but I'll give it a go myself before I drop that on one. Ideas or pics of good homemade ones?


----------



## Cabin Fever

You might want to google the word "soogan" to find what you're looking for.


----------



## joejeep92

Thank you cabin. Found a couple sights on historical trekking that are helpful.


----------



## littlejoe

You might try googleing cowboy bedroll? Mine was cut from an old army tent, and if I remember right 9' wide X 18' long. I didn't put any snaps or D-rings in it, although most cowboy bedrolls had them. 

I put a 4" foam pad in it, a sleeping bag, and a heavy comforter. rolled up and tied it with rope.


----------



## joejeep92

I did a pretty good google search on it and cowboy bedroll did turn up some results but my best measurements and details came from a 1947 edition Sportsman's Encyclopedia which was put out by Outdoor Life. I knew keeping those old books around would be worth something...I grabbed a 10 oz waterproof canvas drop cloth from Home Depot and cut to their measurements and I've got a couple mil surp wool blankets and sleeping pad I plan to throw in there.


----------



## wildcat6

You may want to check this video out. I recently purchased a hammock tent with a bug net that I plan on putting to use in the near future. Weighs in at 1.2 pounds and keeps you off the ground. You might want to look into that as well. Anyhow here is the link about a bed roll [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cefl_th1HQ[/ame]


----------



## joejeep92

thank you wildcat. I have thought about a hammock and it does sound nice especially in the weight aspect but my camping style and locations just don't seem to fit it's use. Good video.


----------



## wildcat6

joejeep92 said:


> thank you wildcat. I have thought about a hammock and it does sound nice especially in the weight aspect but my camping style and locations just don't seem to fit it's use. Good video.


Don't mention it. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## unregistered41671

I liked that vid. I guess I need to change my way of thinking. When we went camping, we took everything except the kitchen sink and sometimes wished we had it with us. I guess it all boils down to what you think you need, vs what is really necessary.


----------



## joejeep92

The more you know the less you have to carry.


----------



## C_Brice

I've tried about every sleeping arrangement known to man. From bivy sacks to tarps to small tents to big tents. That includes bedrolls. Sound romantic don't they? Well they suck. Pound for pound a good sleeping bag, self-inflating pad and small tent or tarp (depending on bugs) is light years ahead. If they weren't you'd find bedrolls everywhere, you don't though do ya.


----------



## joejeep92

I have a VERY good (read expensive) sleeping bag. It gets wet and I sit there and shiver. It gets dirty and I cringe because of said expense. Plus I hate the crackle and pop of the plasticy material. The bedroll has a canvas outer that will repel water and is filled with wool which I'm sorry but I would much rather be surrounded by wool than anything about any day. My sleeping bag is rated to 0 degrees Fahrenheit. Not much adjusting can be done to it. However my bedroll I can add and subtract blankets and layers till I have exactly what I want. Plus there is the cost. My bedroll cost me a couple hours of my time and about $30 bucks to make plus the wool blankets I have accumulated over time. My sleeping bag was around $200 five years ago. Plus your right I just like doing things the old way but it works just fine for me.


----------

